
React in Flip Flops – Coding Paradise in Las Palmas? - Maciej001
http://reactinflipflops.com
======
Maciej001
We are doing it again! After the original success of Meteor in Flip Flops, we
are going to LP again! With react boilerplate creator Max Stoiber and Carte
Blanche co-author Nik Graf, 20 geeks, we will learn React for a week, building
projects and surfing

~~~
xav_cz
Yeah! Can't wait to be there, that's going to be awesome! \o/

------
Saksi
Definitely want to join! MiFF1 was great success. Cant wait to see what you
planned for this time :) See you in Feb!

------
derouck
Sounds like a great plan, enhancing skills in a cool environment!

